# I put my camera on the gut pile from the deer i shot



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had 800 stinking pictures on that camera when I pulled it!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

get after them :sniper: :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

they all need to die

A buddy shot a big doe at 5:20. He wasn't sure about the shot so he backed out. At 7 he returned to find a deer with both rear quarters ate off. Makes me wonder if they watched him shoot it????


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

and this surprises you why? That's pretty much a given anywhere in ND.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to get after em but for some reason you can't call these suckers around here in when it's light out. I am going to try once the deer season is over, but it's pretty thick around where those pics were taken so it is a lot easier to see em once we get some snow.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you could also try some snares or traps. snares look like they would be your best bet in that thick stuff if you can find some trails in to the bait pile. just hang them. quick and easy fur.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Trust me I would love nothing more than to set some snares out there for them, the problem is that of the 800 pictures I had on the camera, about 100 were of the neighbors dogs, now of course they shouldn't be running loose like that, but they are my Dad's neighbors, and I don't think he wants to start anything with his neighbors. I have half a mind to go to those idiots houses and tell them I will be setting traps, so they need to keep their dang dogs on their own land. The one dog I had on there ran under my deer stand twice last year :******:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would let them know. If you have photo evidence it is easier to prove the point. They need to control their dogs. Even if you don't hang any snares, tell them that you are and that snares are not species specific and will catch and kill a dog just as fast as they do with coyotes. Maybe they'll think twice about letting their dogs run free.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> I would let them know. If you have photo evidence it is easier to prove the point. They need to control their dogs. Even if you don't hang any snares, tell them that you are and that snares are not species specific and will catch and kill a dog just as fast as they do with coyotes. Maybe they'll think twice about letting their dogs run free.
> 
> xdeano


i agree :thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Put out some snares. Cool pics.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's how you make good neighbors...

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

You got it. Our gun season here in Mn opens this coming Sat, so there will be gut piles(and probably wounded deer) all over the place, with any luck my Dad will get a deer and we'll have a fresh gut pile in his woods. I'll let the neighbors know what's up, and set some snares.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------

